# Scared of my tarantula now and could use advice



## Fade (May 17, 2018)

I got my curlhair almost 2 months ago.  It was an unsexed maybe 3-3 1/2 inch T.  She molted and I sexed her as a female.  She has been a really cool pet.  However recently, when feeding and replacing water I tried to touch her very gently with the tongs as she was on the side of the kritter keeper and very close to the top.  She immediately bit the tongs and bolted back down to the substrate.

This freaked me out a lot, I expected her to hopefully move down to the substrate.  Even if she felt threatened I would have expected hairs instead or maybe a threat posture.  She has only flicked hairs.  I do get how they are nearly blind and deaf so getting touched all of a sudden isn't fun.

I am now kind of afraid of her.  She is my 1st and only tarantula.  I have done so much research and watch so many videos from many youtubers just about tarantulas as I find them cool.  I used to be a VERY serious arachnophobe.  Now I am kind of deciding if I should sell her and get out of the hobby.  I know a bite from a curly hair isn't serious, I know Ts especially beginner species tend to calm down as they get bigger or full grown size, she is around 4 inches.  

I was wondering if any of you have had experience with this or any advice.  Even if I would want to sell her and get out of the hobby, I am scared of transferring her out of the kritter keeper into a temporary deli cup with holes.  I don't even know how I would sell her, I got her at my local expo that runs every single month.  Obviously I can't have my own booth, so not sure what to do.  Would I talk to the people that sold it and ask for money for her?

Before I was considering getting some more Ts like a pinktoe and a GBB(my favorite), didn't think I would even consider more dangerous species, or get 10s of Ts like many do as they are literally the easiest pet to care for.

Any help is greatly appreciated.  She's a feisty one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 17, 2018)

Well if you are so scared by a _B.albopilosum_ (suggested always as _the _perfect beginner one) then you should quit, ain't joking. Ask for someone living nearby you for a local pick up, as an option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1 | Agree 4 | Disagree 2 | Love 1


----------



## AnimalNewbie (May 17, 2018)

Fade said:


> I got my curlhair almost 2 months ago.  It was an unsexed maybe 3-3 1/2 inch T.  She molted and I sexed her as a female.  She has been a really cool pet.  However recently, when feeding and replacing water I tried to touch her very gently with the tongs as she was on the side of the kritter keeper and very close to the top.  She immediately bit the tongs and bolted back down to the substrate.
> 
> This freaked me out a lot, I expected her to hopefully move down to the substrate.  Even if she felt threatened I would have expected hairs instead or maybe a threat posture.  She has only flicked hairs.  I do get how they are nearly blind and deaf so getting touched all of a sudden isn't fun.
> 
> ...


Just don’t touch or handle it it’s like a fish and just because a particular T is known to be docile they can have different personalities. I highly urge you to stay in the hobby as it’s pretty rewarding but if you want to sell her off to a responsible owner just post an ad on the classifieds here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## boina (May 17, 2018)

Well, my advice would be: take a step back and reassess the situation. What has really happened?

You touched your spider with the tongs and it bit the tongs, then bolted back into the enclosure.

1. The spider is safely back where it belongs.
2. The tongs got bit, not you - that's why we use tongs. You are fine.

Well, you saw a tarantula in a bad mood, but, and this is the important bit: Nothing happened. The spider is safe, you are safe, everything is fine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 24 | Winner 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 17, 2018)

It was a feeding response. Nothing to be afraid of, that's normal. Just thought your tongs were food. B albopilosum are generally extremely laid back tarantulas. 

Don't let this discourage you. But keep in mind that alot of others have much more violent responses. Some holding onto the tongs and gnawing.

Reactions: Agree 15


----------



## RonnyT (May 17, 2018)

Fade said:


> I got my curlhair almost 2 months ago.  It was an unsexed maybe 3-3 1/2 inch T.  She molted and I sexed her as a female.  She has been a really cool pet.  However recently, when feeding and replacing water I tried to touch her very gently with the tongs as she was on the side of the kritter keeper and very close to the top.  She immediately bit the tongs and bolted back down to the substrate.
> 
> This freaked me out a lot, I expected her to hopefully move down to the substrate.  Even if she felt threatened I would have expected hairs instead or maybe a threat posture.  She has only flicked hairs.  I do get how they are nearly blind and deaf so getting touched all of a sudden isn't fun.
> 
> ...


Seems like that was simply a feeding response. If you have tweezers than you shouldn't be scared at all. If you can't deal with a B. Albo, than do not get a GBB of Avic. They are much more skittish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fade (May 17, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.  Yeah, I know all tarantulas have their own personalities.  I never got in the hobby to handle them either.  @Venom1080 are you sure that would be a feeding response.  I guess it could be but she is usually gentle when she attacks her prey.  

Any suggestions going forward with maintenance(feeding, watering, and eventually the one and only transfer into a bigger tank)?
Thanks again everyone.  I know I most likely just overeacted and didn't expect it.  

If I a do a transfer,  any tips to avoid this happening again I am guessing feeding her a bit before(1-2 days)?  I saw Ts do this in videos like exotic lair's but in person it's completely different


----------



## Fade (May 17, 2018)

RonnyT said:


> Seems like that was simply a feeding response. If you have tweezers than you shouldn't be scared at all. If you can't deal with a B. Albo, than do not get a GBB of Avic. They are much more skittish.


Thanks, yeah thats why I went with a curlyhair first.  I obviously know gbb and avics are a lot faster than a curly hair.  Does skittishness just mean they will be more spooked and bolt?  I am pretty sure pinktoes aren't particularyl defensive and gbb usually just flick hairs but I am a beginner


----------



## AnimalNewbie (May 17, 2018)

Fade said:


> Thanks, yeah thats why I went with a curlyhair first.  I obviously know gbb and avics are a lot faster than a curly hair.  Does skittishness just mean they will be more spooked and bolt?  I am pretty sure pinktoes aren't particularyl defensive and gbb usually just flick hairs but I am a beginner


Pretty much they’ll be more likely to bolt and flick for GBBs. For rehousing I just use a catch up but that might be difficult for the types of setup ur using. Could you maybe post a pic of the setup.


----------



## Sinned (May 17, 2018)

Fade said:


> I tried to touch her very gently with the tongs as she was on the side of the kritter keeper and very close to the top. She immediately bit the tongs and bolted back down to the substrate.


Sounds like you startled/surprised your T and/or it was a feeding response. She went to her hide/substrate and that was it. Sounds just fine  No threat pose and she didn't just come at you.

Don't give up just yet because you had a bit of a scare, but in the end, that is up to you of course. But you did about everything right and the T did what T's do when they get triggered. Tip: use something straw to "touch" them if you want them to move, using your tweezers (metal) + feeding response, can end up damaging their fangs.

You did just fine.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## NukaMedia Exotics (May 17, 2018)

This is why you don't get ahead of yourself...

If you did research like you said you would know tarantulas have fangs, and will bite things... How do you buy one then get scared when it bites something? But past that just acknowledge that it can't kill you or even seriously injure you in any way, feed it with tongs and don't remove the enclosure lid all the way if you do obviously.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Venom1080 (May 17, 2018)

Fade said:


> Thanks for the replies.  Yeah, I know all tarantulas have their own personalities.  I never got in the hobby to handle them either.  @Venom1080 are you sure that would be a feeding response.  I guess it could be but she is usually gentle when she attacks her prey.
> 
> Any suggestions going forward with maintenance(feeding, watering, and eventually the one and only transfer into a bigger tank)?
> Thanks again everyone.  I know I most likely just overeacted and didn't expect it.
> ...


yep. never get lulled into complacency with any species. they can surprise you.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lokee85 (May 17, 2018)

Yeah, most likely was a feeding response. It can be startling at first, but you kinda get accustomed to it. From one former arachnophobe to another, you did good not to panic. But that's definitely why we us tongs and don't stick our finger in there, because you never know how they'll react, even the docile albo.

As for transferring into new enclosure, catch cups and large soft paint brushes are your best friends. I usually feed a day or so before doing a transfer so I know they're well fed and less likely to grab my tools, and also because I know it could be a week or more before they're settled in well enough to eat again. I usually do my transfers shortly after they molt, so I like to make sure they have their first post-molt meal a day or so beforehand.

I hope you don't leave the hobby and are able to reign in your fear again. Remember, as a former arachnophobe, you may have to work on it for a while, and you've got the perfect learning partner in an albo. You handled the situation very well and it only gets easier with time and experience.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SkittleBunny (May 17, 2018)

Like, all i have are curlies . (most)
And they are definately different in temperment. Though when being kept correctly ive noticed they flick hairs less. Especially in smaller enclosures they feel more secure in. (Slings) but ive had a few good scares from my curlies and every time I wanted to sell them and give up .But the next day I go in my collection room and see the cutest spiders ever and they're such good little spiders they always sucker me into keeping them lol. 

But in all seriousness, I was a crippling arachnophobe until i got my first tarantula and that was April last year and I got 670+ slings/juvis/adults and only 3 arent curly hairs.. This hobby isnt for arachnophobes at all but I cured mine (believe me it got worse when i got my first tarantula "Stiffler".. But it faded) 

Knowledge is the opposite of fear


----------



## viper69 (May 17, 2018)

Fade said:


> However recently, when feeding and replacing water I tried to touch her very gently with the tongs as she was on the side of the kritter keeper and very close to the top. She immediately bit the tongs and bolted back down to the substrate.



Why are you using tongs to feed? There's zero need for this. I think you have watched too many YouTube videos. They are effective predators, drop a cricket in instead. I've never needed to use tongs in the decades I've kept them. Plus it's a good way to have a T run up your tongs, out the cage, or on top of you, or chip/lose their fangs.




Fade said:


> Even if she felt threatened I would have expected hairs instead or maybe a threat posture



It's an animal with a mind of its own, like you. This happens and worse for some people.




Fade said:


> Now I am kind of deciding if I should sell her and get out of the hobby.



You should sell it in my opinion based on what I read.




Fade said:


> I know Ts especially beginner species tend to calm down as they get bigger or full grown size, she is around 4 inche



Sorta, depends on the species. Some specimens may get more ornery as they grow older. They also get more confident as they get older, particularly as they gain size. It's very obvious in many species/specimens.




Fade said:


> Does skittishness just mean they will be more spooked and bolt?



Depends on species and the T, some it means a threat posture, or a flicking setae, they are all different, just like humans. You throw a rock at someone, some will blow it off, others will hunt you down. Ts are not clones 




Fade said:


> I am pretty sure pinktoes aren't particularyl defensive and gbb usually just flick hairs



Avics are skittish, I have many that will ultimately put up a threat posture. Though their first inclination is to run or withdraw their legs close to body.


I'll be honest, if you can't handle what you have, don't get more. An Avic is harder to keeper, and unlike terrestrials, you have a T that is HIGHLY nimble on the z,y,x axis.

I have a small minatrix doing over 720 degree spins on a stick once in the same spot, no X axis movement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## sasker (May 17, 2018)

As a (former) arachnophobe, I urge you not to quit too easily. Keeping tarantulas and facing your fears is in my opinion the best way to get over your arachnophobia. I think many of us went through a similar experiences when they started keeping tarantulas. I remember that I used to be scared of my Brachypelma emilia (R.I.P. He was a fine tarantula!). I recently rehoused my B. hamorii and she bit my tongs like three times, slapping and threat posturing, but I thought it was funny instead of scary. So, it is possible to get past your fears and become more relaxed around spiders! 

I wanted to share another experience that I read once. Perhaps you are familiar with Tom Moran's weblog (he has a YouTube channel as well). He got a similar response from his G. porteri as you did from your B. albopilosum, only he responded quite differently to this experience than you did  Where you got a bit of a scare, he actually passed out! Now, this is coming from a man who now keeps more than 100 tarantulas, including very fast and defensive OWs!

You can read it yourself here: https://tomsbigspiders.com/2016/02/09/tarantulas-faq/
Just scroll down to the part "You don’t have to handle your tarantulas to be a “real” keeper".

I would suggest that you wait a little before buying a GBB or an Avic, but don't sell your B. albo just yet. You will get over your fears if you give it time and don't give up. You can always sell it later to someone in your area.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fade (May 17, 2018)

Sinned said:


> Sounds like you startled/surprised your T and/or it was a feeding response. She went to her hide/substrate and that was it. Sounds just fine  No threat pose and she didn't just come at you.
> 
> Don't give up just yet because you had a bit of a scare, but in the end, that is up to you of course. But you did about everything right and the T did what T's do when they get triggered. Tip: use something straw to "touch" them if you want them to move, using your tweezers (metal) + feeding response, can end up damaging their fangs.
> 
> You did just fine.


 Thanks, yeah will definitely be getting a paintbrush when I can if I ever need to move her.



Mvtt70 said:


> This is why you don't get ahead of yourself...
> 
> If you did research like you said you would know tarantulas have fangs, and will bite things... How do you buy one then get scared when it bites something? But past that just acknowledge that it can't kill you or even seriously injure you in any way, feed it with tongs and don't remove the enclosure lid all the way if you do obviously.


  I didn't get ahead of myself.  I did lots of research for months and months and never was scared of her when I bought her, trasnferred her, etc.  Just got a scare that I have never experienced in real life.  I figured I needed encouraging words from experienced hobbiests, as it has greatly helped.



Lokee85 said:


> Yeah, most likely was a feeding response. It can be startling at first, but you kinda get accustomed to it. From one former arachnophobe to another, you did good not to panic. But that's definitely why we us tongs and don't stick our finger in there, because you never know how they'll react, even the docile albo.
> 
> As for transferring into new enclosure, catch cups and large soft paint brushes are your best friends. I usually feed a day or so before doing a transfer so I know they're well fed and less likely to grab my tools, and also because I know it could be a week or more before they're settled in well enough to eat again. I usually do my transfers shortly after they molt, so I like to make sure they have their first post-molt meal a day or so beforehand.
> 
> I hope you don't leave the hobby and are able to reign in your fear again. Remember, as a former arachnophobe, you may have to work on it for a while, and you've got the perfect learning partner in an albo. You handled the situation very well and it only gets easier with time and experience.


  Thanks so much for the encouraging words.  Yeah I knew about using paintbrushes but thought tongs would be fine for now.  Might have to get one, and I won't startle her again.  



SkittleBunny said:


> Like, all i have are curlies . (most)
> And they are definately different in temperment. Though when being kept correctly ive noticed they flick hairs less. Especially in smaller enclosures they feel more secure in. (Slings) but ive had a few good scares from my curlies and every time I wanted to sell them and give up .But the next day I go in my collection room and see the cutest spiders ever and they're such good little spiders they always sucker me into keeping them lol.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I was a crippling arachnophobe until i got my first tarantula and that was April last year and I got 670+ slings/juvis/adults and only 3 arent curly hairs.. This hobby isnt for arachnophobes at all but I cured mine (believe me it got worse when i got my first tarantula "Stiffler".. But it faded)
> ...


  Thank you.  Yeah she hasn't kicked hairs in a while.  She did when I first transferred her as well as flicked at first feeding, then when she was just spreading hairs around her web she made before molting.  Yeah, it's strange I find her cute sometimes as well 



viper69 said:


> Why are you using tongs to feed? There's zero need for this. I think you have watched too many YouTube videos. They are effective predators, drop a cricket in instead. I've never needed to use tongs in the decades I've kept them. Plus it's a good way to have a T run up your tongs, out the cage, or on top of you, or chip/lose their fangs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Please don't pester me that I watched too many videos.  I don't directly tong feed, I pick the insect up with the tongs and drop it on her web, she notices it soon after.  I just needed some kind words from owners on this experience.  I think I am fine now and will take it slow.  



sasker said:


> As a (former) arachnophobe, I urge you not to quit too easily. Keeping tarantulas and facing your fears is in my opinion the best way to get over your arachnophobia. I think many of us went through a similar experiences when they started keeping tarantulas. I remember that I used to be scared of my Brachypelma emilia (R.I.P. He was a fine tarantula!). I recently rehoused my B. hamorii and she bit my tongs like three times, slapping and threat posturing, but I thought it was funny instead of scary. So, it is possible to get past your fears and become more relaxed around spiders!
> 
> I wanted to share another experience that I read once. Perhaps you are familiar with Tom Moran's weblog (he has a YouTube channel as well). He got a similar response from his G. porteri as you did from your B. albopilosum, only he responded quite differently to this experience than you did  Where you got a bit of a scare, he actually passed out! Now, this is coming from a man who now keeps more than 100 tarantulas, including very fast and defensive OWs!
> 
> ...


  Yeah I watch Tom, didn't know about that experience he had. Thanks for the kind words.  I think I am okay now, and take my time.  GBB is the real one I want but will always make sure I am truly ready before getting one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pseudo (May 17, 2018)

All tarantulas can and will, at least one time in their lives, react in an "aggressive" manner especially when startled regardless of how docile they usually act. You need to ask yourself if you can emotionally handle this behavior. You can always reduce the risk of being bitten by using tongs and things of that nature, but if the very act itself is unnerving to you, you really need to ask yourself if you can handle it.

edit: To add, being bitten is less scarier than it looks if you are dealing with a species that isn't horribly potent or anything. I have been bitten by a B. vagans before, and I didn't even notice until after I removed my hand from her enclosure and looked at the tip of my finger.

edit edit: I am so sorry. I meant to say being bitten is LES scarier than it looks. =/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lokee85 (May 18, 2018)

Fade said:


> Might have to get one, and I won't startle her again.


Oh, make no mistake, you'll probably startle her again, it just happens sometimes. But a soft paint brush will reduce the risk of her breaking her fangs if she does grab it. 



Fade said:


> Yeah, it's strange I find her cute sometimes as well


I don't find it strange at all, I think all my spiders are adorable. I just wish they liked cuddles as much as I do lol.


----------



## starnaito (May 18, 2018)

There are a number of reasons she may have reacted that way, but it sounds like you just startled her. However, if that incident really frightened you that much and you intend to sell her, you could do so at the expo even without a booth. If there is a Facebook page or other means of communicating in advance with people who will be at the expo, you can see if anyone is interested.

I do hope you'll keep her though. I consider myself pretty comfortable around tarantulas now, but once in a while they still give me a scare by reacting to something in an unexpected way. I'd encourage you to be patient and not be set back by this. At least you were smart and didn't use your fingers!


----------



## Kendricks (May 18, 2018)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Well if you are so scared by a _B.albopilosum_ (suggested always as _the _perfect beginner one) then you should quit, ain't joking. Ask for someone living nearby you for a local pick up, as an option.


I think that's a bit over the top.
Would advice to just take a breath and stick with it. Confidence comes with experience, the OP just needs a bit more time.

There's no issue here.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 18, 2018)

Kendricks said:


> I think that's a bit over the top.
> Would advice to just take a breath and stick with it. Confidence comes with experience, the OP just needs a bit more time.
> 
> There's no issue here.


I stick with what I've said. If he's so scared, then it's better to quit. And there's nothing absolutely bad about in such a choice, IMO.

Sooner or later, T's needs to be 'catch cupped', for various reasons. While no one deny how much important are experience and the confidence gained trough that, fear is a too much personal feeling for being debated... if he's scared, well, he's scared, and no Internet Forum advice/s (not even from this one, probably the best at a worldwide level on the subject) nor hundreds of YT videos, can overcome personal fears.

Only him can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Kendricks (May 18, 2018)

But how do we measure fear? And when is it too much?
And how can he overcome it, if he doesn't challenge it?

That's why he should stick with it. Even if he has to catch cup it, nothing says he can't do it, only that he will be afraid.
That will only get easier with practice.

Why should he immediately give it away?
What would happen if he keeps it?
He might be scared during maintenance... so what?
It's just a spider, and with time OP will realize this.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 18, 2018)

Kendricks said:


> But how do we measure fear? And when is it too much?


That's why I've said that 'fear' is a too much personal feeling for being debated - aside normal, general debates.

My advice was a honest and direct one: if he's (really) that scared, then... it's scared, and quit would be the best, fast, and reasonable option for him, the spider and whatnot.

Obviously, only he can try to overcome his fears, for that there's no advice or whatever really helpful.

I know a couple of people really scared of driving, and they have the driving license and years of experience. Yet they are scared, it's a 'mind block'. Only those folks can overcome that fear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sasker (May 18, 2018)

Kendricks said:


> And how can he overcome it, if he doesn't challenge it?


I totally agree. Many tarantula keepers were once afraid of spiders, or felt intimidated or at least uncomfortable about their spiders. How many people would keep OW tarantulas if no-one would ever step outside his comfort zone? The reward of challenging one's fears could be freedom of this fear. 



Chris LXXIX said:


> That's why I've said that 'fear' is a too much personal feeling for being debated


Indeed, that's why I am reluctant to advise OP to either keep or get rid of the spider. I think it is better to urge the person with arachnophobia not to make a decision based on emotions. Count to ten, and then decide. I don't want to start the debate about what arachnophobia is exactly. Some say you don't have it if you don't start hyperventilating when thinking of spiders, or whatever. But I feel that fear of spiders is a personal matter, as is the willingness to face one's fear and the resolve to overcome it. A friend of mine literally got goosebumps when I told him I have tarantulas and he only wanted to come over after I promised to move the enclosures to the bedroom. He'd rather keep his fear than to go through the difficult process of ridding himself of his arachnophobia. That's his choice. I preferred to face it and I am now the happy owner of a dozen tarantulas

Reactions: Love 2 | Award 1


----------



## Trincess (May 18, 2018)

Tarantulas would not be any fun if they didn't do stuff like that. My son got given a major threat pose by my a geniculata when he touched it with tongs. He thought it was hilariously funny

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## sdeveikis (May 18, 2018)

Fade said:


> Any help is greatly appreciated.  She's a feisty one.


OP, I feel you on this as almost the exact same thing happened to me. My first T was a g. rosea that I actually purchased because of a scavenger hunt: the item was to face your fears, so I bought one for the SOLE PURPOSE of putting on my face to take a picture (something I would *NEVER *do today, but ah, the joys of being dumb, ignorant, and irresponsible). But yes, she was extremely calm and docile; she walked all over my face and body without any issue, she just took her sweet time and slowly crawled all over me. Fast forward to a couple weeks later, I was trying to change out her water dish and a couple strands of my hair were hanging in the tank and accidentally brushed her abdomen, and with speed I had never seen before, she whipped around, JUMPED and latched onto my hair. I don't think I had ever experienced a moment of terror like that before in my life, and after that, I became terrified of her. Changing out her water (that she loved to muddy up with substrate) became an exercise in terror for me that would require hyping myself up for literally ten minutes beforehand, and making sure that she was as far away as possible from the water dish because I kept (irrationally) telling myself that she was gonna jump out and get me.

Fast forward to today, I now have ten tarantulas, and I couldn't love them more. I am so fascinated with watching them grow and learning about their (often very weird) behavior, and I wouldn't get rid of them for anything. With regards to getting over your (newly developed) fear, the only thing I could recommend is to just take it very slowly and give it time. I remember for weeks after the latching-onto-hair experience I had, I would often just sit and watch Misha (the rosie) for 20 or 30 minutes at a time, where she often didn't move an inch, and soon enough it was like, "why am I scared of this rock, again??" Having a close call with any tarantula, regardless of its expected temperament, is often enough to scare people from the hobby, but please don't let it if you have a genuine interest in them! Spending time here on arachnoboards is also really helpful with getting over it; it's a comforting feeling being surrounded by people who are extremely passionate and knowledgeable about their inverts, who are willing to share their experiences with you. Obviously, you know yourself best and it's not anyone's place to say whether you should stay in the hobby, but you seem to have put the work into properly researching husbandry and you have a genuine interest in tarantulas. I'm just throwing my two cents in about my personal experience with a close call and how it spooked me!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## cold blood (May 18, 2018)

Kendricks said:


> That's why he should stick with it. Even if he has to catch cup it, nothing says he can't do it, only that he will be afraid.
> That will only get easier with practice.


I *completely* agree...its like many other things in life.

The first time riding a bike as a child without using training wheels...afraid...stuck with it and ended up liking biking.

First time I learned how to drive a manual...get me on a hill, stopped around a lot of other cars and I almost had panic attacks...but after a while I didn't notice, learned to really really enjoy a manual and got really darn good at it with practice.

First time I faced a "real" fastball...I was _so_ afraid of being plunked...stuck with it and soon I was drilling that same pitch all over the field.

First few times I went cliff jumping...totally and completely scared for my life (I have a fear of heights...or more accurately, falling onto hard surfaces)...in time, it became a very enjoyable activity.

Getting used to things and developing a familiarity often gets one past initial fears, especially if one understands those fears are probably over-blown and one has the desire.

Starting with ts is hardly different...at first _many_ things make a new keeper jump...but in time we are able to reel in those gut reactions and train ourselves to stay calm and not react...or even giggle sometimes.

Some get over these fears quickly, others need a lot more time and simply need to take things at a much slower pace, and there's nothing wrong with that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Love 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (May 18, 2018)

First of all, it's just a feeding response. That's why you use tongs not your hands. If that's a concern, get longer tongs. Don't get rid of your tarantula!!

Second, I find is best to use a paint brush with soft bristles to nudge a tarantula. They are by far less likely to mistake it for food or a predator.

Third, the slower you move, the slower the tarantula moves. Don't tap a tarantula like taking someone on the shoulder, bad move. Gently and slowly nudge or push it the direction you want it to go from the side against the leg. Never push straight down or compress the spider.

Fourth, you don't have to open an enclosure when the spider is misbehaving like that. Curly hairs are terrestrial and most likely will return to the ground at some point, but nudging the tarantula with a paint brush works. Use the bristles not the tip of the handle.

(This is not true with arboreal species such as Avics. Those guys will remain stationary in the web tubes.)

If you follow these suggestions, it'll probably never happen again.






Note, this is how I use the tongs. Notice that they are never within easy reach of the T.


----------



## Andrea82 (May 19, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> First of all, it's just a feeding response. That's why you use tongs not your hands. If that's a concern, get longer tongs. Don't get rid of your tarantula!!
> 
> Second, I find is best to use a paint brush with soft bristles to nudge a tarantula. They are by far less likely to mistake it for food or a predator.
> 
> ...


'when the spider is misbehaving like that'

''Now you listen here B.albopilosum, behave or you're going to bed without your dinner!'

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul1126 (May 19, 2018)

viper69 said:


> Why are you using tongs to feed? There's zero need for this.


What's wrong with using tongs? I use tongs all the time, to pick up prey and drop them in.
I use tongs to pick up remains, scrape poop off the enclosure walls and to pick water dishes up for cleaning.

You're not going to avoid hungry spiders feeding responses.
Unless you place a catch cup over the top of them when doing maintenance.


----------



## Ungoliant (May 19, 2018)

Paul1126 said:


> What's wrong with using tongs? I use tongs all the time, to pick up prey and drop them in.


It's the difference between using tongs to drop prey in (which many of us do) and using tongs to hand the prey to the tarantula, so that it takes the prey off the tongs.

I usually try to avoid tong-feeding, because I'm concerned that the tarantula may break her fangs if she strikes the tongs instead of the prey. However, that concern may be overblown, as I have several that will strike at tongs when I am doing maintenance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (May 19, 2018)

Re: tong feeding
Yeah...I don't tong feed either. Some of my A.geniculata tong feed themselves though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Love 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Paul1126 (May 19, 2018)

Ungoliant said:


> It's the difference between using tongs to drop prey in (which many of us do) and using tongs to hand the prey to the tarantula, so that it takes the prey off the tongs.


My point is, it doesn't matter if you tong feed or not, every single person that owns a tarantula and does maintenance is going to have at least one of them mistake the tongs for food.
Telling someone they should sell their tarantula because they got a shock is just being rude.

Reactions: Face Palm 1


----------



## Vanessa (May 19, 2018)

As many people have already suggested, it was a feeding response. Brachypelma albopilosum are always hungry little tykes. I would suggest that you stick with it, because you will eventually become accustomed to their behaviour. It is part of the learning process and it doesn't take that long overall. I have been taken off guard with some of mine during feeding and it becomes easier to react to as time goes on.
I use a vial to feed my guys. I scoop the cricket up in the vial and I drop it into the enclosure. This works especially well for pin-heads who are easily crushed, but I do it for all sized crickets. It is very rare that I use tongs to hold the crickets at all.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Michael bradley (May 19, 2018)

Fade said:


> I got my curlhair almost 2 months ago.  It was an unsexed maybe 3-3 1/2 inch T.  She molted and I sexed her as a female.  She has been a really cool pet.  However recently, when feeding and replacing water I tried to touch her very gently with the tongs as she was on the side of the kritter keeper and very close to the top.  She immediately bit the tongs and bolted back down to the substrate.
> 
> This freaked me out a lot, I expected her to hopefully move down to the substrate.  Even if she felt threatened I would have expected hairs instead or maybe a threat posture.  She has only flicked hairs.  I do get how they are nearly blind and deaf so getting touched all of a sudden isn't fun.
> 
> ...


My say would be best to prob let someone take her who ain’t scared of her... you being scared of her could end up hurting her if say next time your cleaning out her home and she mistakes tongs for food then your reaction is to jump, worse case is injured or dead t.. you shouldn’t be scared of your pet, should respect what they are and capable of doing.. all mine have good days and bad days, like humans really haha but certainly not scared of them..



Kendricks said:


> But how do we measure fear? And when is it too much?
> And how can he overcome it, if he doesn't challenge it?
> 
> That's why he should stick with it. Even if he has to catch cup it, nothing says he can't do it, only that he will be afraid.
> ...


Gotta disagree here as your playing roulette with a tarantulas life here..

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## Paul1126 (May 19, 2018)

@cold blood at least give an explanation


----------



## cold blood (May 19, 2018)

Tong feeding is so obviously different.  What you describe is inadvertant...tong feeding is intentional.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## sasker (May 19, 2018)

Michael bradley said:


> Gotta disagree here as your playing roulette with a tarantulas life here..


Not necessarily. I agree that having panic attacks around your tarantulas is not something you want, but having adrenaline rushing through your veins (for example, when you are rehousing a fast OW) does not necessarily mean that you will make a mistake that could cost the life of your spider. Being prepared and reducing your risk with properly developed work methods will get you a long way. I think many keepers felt some fear for their spiders in the beginning, but this disappears over time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Michael bradley (May 19, 2018)

sasker said:


> Not necessarily. I agree that having panic attacks around your tarantulas is not something you want, but having adrenaline rushing through your veins (for example, when you are rehousing a fast OW) does not necessarily mean that you will make a mistake that could cost the life of your spider. Being prepared and reducing your risk with properly developed work methods will get you a long way. I think many keepers felt some fear for their spiders in the beginning, but this disappears over time.


Still think being scared of your tarantula is a big mistake for the t.. I hear what your saying but your mentioning ow, I know you ain’t silly and know albopilosum is a nw and completely different.. everyone got there opinion and I respect yours but for me personally don’t think keeping a living pet of any kind that your scared of is a good choice.. cautious yes.. scared no


----------



## sasker (May 19, 2018)

Michael bradley said:


> I know you ain’t silly and know albopilosum is a nw and completely different


Well, I mentioned OWs because a more experienced tarantula keeper may be just as scared of his first OW as a complete beginner for his first B. albo. I do not fully disagree with you (if you are scared out of your wits of your tarantula is really not a good situation), but I strongly feel that keeping tarantulas is much about growing in your experience and knowledge. I remember I had sweaty palms during my first unboxing of a B. albo. I remember I had sweaty palms during my first unboxing of a P. muticus and I will have sweaty palms when I unpack my first OBT/H. mac/H. minax. That does not mean that I shouldn't keep tarantulas because I should not be scared of them.


----------



## Lokee85 (May 19, 2018)

If a keeper is so scared they can't provide proper care for their T, then yes, I can see the merit in finding a new home for the animal. But if they are persistent about working through their fear and that fear doesn't prevent them providing proper care, then there is absolutely nothing wrong with keeping their pet.

For some former arachnophobes, it takes a lot more time getting accustomed to their spiders and they can have setbacks with their phobia. As long as the animal is cared for, working through their fears is a very rational thing to do, especially if it's something they're passionate about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michael bradley (May 19, 2018)

sasker said:


> Well, I mentioned OWs because a more experienced tarantula keeper may be just as scared of his first OW as a complete beginner for his first B. albo. I do not fully disagree with you (if you are scared out of your wits of your tarantula is really not a good situation), but I strongly feel that keeping tarantulas is much about growing in your experience and knowledge. I remember I had sweaty palms during my first unboxing of a B. albo. I remember I had sweaty palms during my first unboxing of a P. muticus and I will have sweaty palms when I unpack my first OBT/H. mac/H. minax. That does not mean that I shouldn't keep tarantulas because I should not be scared of them.


Yeah agree with the sweaty palms haha as I get that but that’s more to do with nerves of what could happen.. so really there ain’t no right or wrong answer to the op thread.. and wish them best of luck whichever path they choose..  just comes down to opinions .. because I look at it like this, if I was selling some of mine and someone turned up to buy her and said she scared of them, then tbh I wouldn’t let the t go to a keeper like that..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul1126 (May 19, 2018)

viper69 said:


> . I've never needed to use tongs in the decades I've kept them.


@cold blood  it's not very specific is it?



viper69 said:


> You should sell it in my opinion based on what I read.


An insufferable elitist, I've seen your posts before and instead of encouraging good husbandry and care your demeaning way leaves a sour taste in my mouth, you post like you've never made a mistake before.
I've tong fed, who cares? 
I've had a spider crawl up my arm when trying to remove a water bowl, it happens.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (May 19, 2018)

Paul1126 said:


> @cold blood  it's not very specific is it?


OK, I will go more in  depth....

Comparing using tongs to tong feeding is really like comparing driving, to drunk driving. Now, bear with me as It would appear I'm being extreme, but there really is a parallel.   And that is a significant and unnecessary increase in the risk factor.

You can say every time you get into a car and drive there's a potential for an accident, just like every time you go in with the tongs to remove a bolus, there's a potential for an accident....which is true.   But like drunk driving, feeding with tongs greatly increases this chance for such an accident.

In fact the people who minimize drunk-driving say the exact same thing as the people who minimize tong feedings dangers.   And that argument is, "I've been doing it for a while and I've never had a problem yet". But this completely dismisses the fact that in both situations the dangers are greatly increased by either driving drunk or by feeding with with tongs.

Just because one hasnt had a problem YET, does not mean there is not an increased risk involved.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Helpful 2


----------



## Kendricks (May 19, 2018)

Paul1126 said:


> I've tong fed, who cares?
> I've had a spider crawl up my arm when trying to remove a water bowl, it happens.


What do you mean, who cares? Tong feeding is unnecessary and a risk for the T, so why do it in the first place?
And how would it get up your arm just because you exchange the water? That would mean you reached into the tank, but why?
Use the tongs for working the tank, not the tarantula.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## viper69 (May 19, 2018)

Paul1126 said:


> What's wrong with using tongs?.


For the reason Ung. stated. Your reasons for use are logical.



Fade said:


> Please don't pester me that I watched too many videos. I don't directly tong feed


I'm not pestering you at all. You are the one who posted here asking for input. Second, you didn't state how you used the tongs. We cannot read your mind, only your words 

What you MAY not know is the overwhelming majority of people who come here, typically asking for help, have watched oodles of YouTube prior to coming here. As a result they often observe husbandry behavior that is wrong, not safe, etc.



Paul1126 said:


> @cold blood  it's not very specific is it?
> 
> 
> An insufferable elitist, I've seen your posts before and instead of encouraging good husbandry and care your demeaning way leaves a sour taste in my mouth, you post like you've never made a mistake before.
> ...


Paul- an elitist me? You are entitled to your opinion, enjoy. However, people that know me, know that I am not. I'll say this again for YOUR benefit, as you haven't read all my posts as much as you may THINK you have. I'm no better or worse than anyone here, I am however more experienced than some people here, however, that doesn't make me better.  I'm always learning just like you, and everyone else here.

Regarding my suggestion, *i.e. advice*, to sell the T, below are the poster's OWN typed words (crazy assumption I know that s/he actually typed it) which lead me AND @Chris LXXIX to suggest to the OP to sell it. The poster asked for *ADVICE* and at time of posting, was thinking about *SELLING* his/her T. Color me crazy, but Chris and I didn't whip up our advice on selling out of thin air. Not elitist here at Paul.

1.* Scared of my tarantula now and could use advice*
2. I am kind of deciding *if I should sell her and get out of the hobby*
3. or any *advice*
4. Even if I would want to *sell her* and get out of the hobby, I am scared of transferring her out of the kritter keeper into a temporary deli cup


I have many posts encouraging good husbandry, I suggest you read more before making a judgement. I've made mistakes before. Though I don't understand how my mistakes are relevant to another poster's, particularly if my mistake has nothing to do with an original poster's post.

"You know Paul, I poured sugar into my car engine, that might be useful with your tarantula issue" hahahaahaha

As for tong fed, see Ungoliant, Coldblood and my response. The three of us are all on board the same train of thought on this issue.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Paul1126 (May 19, 2018)

Kendricks said:


> What do you mean, who cares? Tong feeding is unnecessary and a risk for the T, so why do it in the first place?
> And how would it get up your arm just because you exchange the water? That would mean you reached into the tank, but why?


Like I said, who cares? I tong feed Ts that are clinging to the side no problem, or I tong feed fussy eaters. 
It's a risk, yeah correct it's not like I'm tong feeding OW Ts nor would I ever encourage that.

I reached into the tank with my tongs it either spooked the T or it was a feeding response and it bolted up the tongs.
Who said anything about reaching into the tank with my hands?
Which I do when I'm lazy and there is  waterdish that's awkward to get out with tongs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (May 19, 2018)

Because I use primarily sterilite, my vent holes are large enough to fit a super worm or cricket through easily...many of these ts I hand feed or tong feed by putting the prey item through the vent hole near the t and holding it for the,...but the tongs (or my fingers) are outside the enclosure, so there is no risk of a bite or them hitting the tongs...it makes for very convenient feeding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul1126 (May 19, 2018)

viper69 said:


> Paul- an elitist me? You are entitled to your opinion, enjoy. However, people that know, know that I am not.


You come off this way.



viper69 said:


> I'll say this again for YOUR benefit, as you haven't read all my posts as much as you may THINK you have.


I have read a few of your posts, some of your threads I have booked marked.



viper69 said:


> Even if I would want to *sell her* and get out of the hobby, I am scared of transferring her out of the kritter keeper into a temporary deli cup


Let's be honest most of us that have Ts started out as archnophobes, OP just needs time to adjust and learn that tarantulas can be skittish and hungry.



viper69 said:


> I have many posts encouraging good husbandry,


I jump in two feet, you do promote good husbandry.


----------



## viper69 (May 19, 2018)

Paul1126 said:


> most of us that have Ts started out as archnophobes


I wasn't, and neither are many others. Regardless, it's inaccurate of you to say "most", when in fact you have no scientific data to support such a statement. However, one could write "many".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightstalker47 (May 19, 2018)

Ill start by saying tong feeding is super risky, especially larger specimens...once had the tongs taken right out of my hands. Seen videos online of arboreals running straight up them and onto a keeper before he can react. Like viper said earlier, tarantulas are more then capable of hunting down their prey, they aren't babies that need to be spoon fed...minimize risk wherever you can.

As for the fear factor. Better to experience the nature of such a creature early on, might be scary now, but you'll learn to understand and accept how these animals operate. I think many of you missed the point here, being fearful of the tarantula at the outset is not going to prevent you from learning and evolving as you further yourself into the hobby...if anything that fear is useful as it keeps you on your toes and your less likely to become complacent as an inexperienced keeper. 

Irrational fear is something else entirely though. If you get the shakes, or your super nervous every time you need to get something done around the T....or anything of that sort, then perhaps a venomous arachnid is just the wrong fit for you. Only _you_ truly know the answer to that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (May 19, 2018)

Paul1126 said:


> OP just needs time to adjust and learn that tarantulas can be skittish and hungry.


You and many others are making the assumption that an arachnophobe, ie the poster, can make this adjustment. It's an assumption on your part. Absolutely no different than the assumption myself and @Chris LXXIX made in believe the poster cannot. Two different sides of the same coin. Neither of use truly knows this, each side is making an assumption based on only a few posts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul1126 (May 19, 2018)

viper69 said:


> I wasn't, and neither are many others. Regardless, it's inaccurate of you to say "most", when in fact you have no scientific data to support such a statement. However, one could write "many".


No, I was not either.
Yeah, saying most was not a good choice of words, I never stuck in at school, maybe I should of.


----------



## viper69 (May 19, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Ill start by saying tong feeding is super risky, especially larger specimens...once had the tongs taken right out of my hands. Seen videos online of arboreals running straight up them and onto a keeper before he can react. Like viper said earlier, tarantulas are more then capable of hunting down their prey, they aren't babies that need to be spoon fed...minimize risk wherever you can.
> 
> As for the fear factor. Better to experience the nature of such a creature early on, might be scary now, but you'll learn to understand and accept how these animals operate. I think many of you missed the point here, being fearful of the tarantula at the outset is not going to prevent you from learning and evolving as you further yourself into the hobby...if anything that fear is useful as it keeps you on your toes and your less likely to become complacent as an inexperienced keeper.
> 
> Irrational fear is something else entirely though. If you get the shakes, or your super nervous every time you need to get something done around the T....or anything of that sort, then perhaps a venomous arachnid is just the wrong fit for you. Only _you_ truly know the answer to that.


I wish I had this video link of a guy trying to do BASIC husbandry with an Asian OW, granted NOT an NW hah, but it took off like a bat out hell, all around his room, and vertically up his vacuum in the middle of the room. These are unpredictable, WILD animals, some more so than others.

Indeed tong feeding is super risky. Tons are just another "branch" for a T to make a quicker jump/run onto the owner. Even for an Avic, which will easily do this, if its up on your shoulders or neck, sure not like having a Poki on you, but the risk is now to your cherished pet, as Avics will jump off you and maybe injury or die due to the jump.

I've posted numerous times about the time one of my many Avics decided to run out and take a 4ft plunge onto the floor after just barely opening the lid. It survived with no injury fortunately.



cold blood said:


> Because I use primarily sterilite,


I read this too quickly, and thought it read "because I'm primarily sterile" 

My first thought was, "well either you are or you aren't" hahahah

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Whitelightning777 (May 19, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> 'when the spider is misbehaving like that'
> 
> ''Now you listen here B.albopilosum, behave or you're going to bed without your dinner!'



We all know that tarantulas have mood swings. If something has them riled up, why not try again later?

This is even more important when you get to fast moving OW species later on.

Find out what is driving your terrestrial T literally up the walls. Tongs should be kept out of reach when feeding. Just drop the feeder by the T. The vibrations will help her catch it much faster.

It's best to develop good habits now, even with a beginner spider, such as no frivolous handling and being mindful of it's moods.

Of course, you can't lecture or train any tarantula!!

Remember, there's no such thing as a slow moving tarantula, but some might move slowly from time to time. If you have 8 legs, who needs a V8?


----------



## Pseudo (May 19, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Seen videos online of arboreals running straight up them and onto a keeper before he can react.





viper69 said:


> Indeed tong feeding is super risky. Tons are just another "branch" for a T to make a quicker jump/run onto the owner.


They aren't being mean when they say tong feeding is super risky; they are trying to give you sound advice. Any time you put your hand or tongs into the enclosure, you are risking the tarantula climbing on you. A MM Avic. avic. I owned made a mad dash to get out of his enclosure once. I didn't want to slam the lid on him, so I put up my hand to try to deter him. He ended up on my back, and my husband had to remove him. He could have jumped and harmed himself upon landing.

If you happen to have long hair, it makes it worse. Your tarantula may try to grip your hair and climb, but your hair isn't stable enough for a tarantula to climb.

I have never tong fed my tarantulas. Some times they miss their prey and don't pay attention to where it goes, and I pick it up once it is away from the tarantula and drop it back near striking range. From there, they eat. The slings I own are doing well and growing. Two of my adults are even a little fatter than they should be. Your tarantula will be fine without tong feeding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (May 20, 2018)

I tong feed my Versicolor, but he stays within his web and I put the feeders into the web, not directly handed off to the tarantula.

Some folks will use thin reeds or other similar items to draw them out for photography or to feeders without to many problems.


----------



## Andrea82 (May 20, 2018)

Whitelightning777 said:


> We all know that tarantulas have mood swings. If something has them riled up, why not try again later?
> 
> This is even more important when you get to fast moving OW species later on.
> 
> ...


You have trouble reading meanings behind words,I think. What I posted wasa JOKE. You know, as in, not real but funny,people laugh about it and everybody's happy kind of thing.
No need for the lecture either

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sasker (May 20, 2018)

I always lecture my tarantulas. What's wrong with that?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lokee85 (May 20, 2018)

sasker said:


> I always lecture my tarantulas. What's wrong with that?


Right? This is me when opening my B. hamorii's enclosure before I upgraded her: "Ok now, Misery, we're not gonna have any problems today, you and me. You're going to sit there and be chill and I'm going to give you a nice mealworm/cricket as a reward, ok?"
*Opens the enclosure and she tries to walk out*
"Ok brat, listen here...."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andrea82 (May 21, 2018)

Lokee85 said:


> Right? This is me when opening my B. hamorii's enclosure before I upgraded her: "Ok now, Misery, we're not gonna have any problems today, you and me. You're going to sit there and be chill and I'm going to give you a nice mealworm/cricket as a reward, ok?"
> *Opens the enclosure and she tries to walk out*
> "Ok brat, listen here...."


You named your spider Misery? 
Of course she misbehaves! 
Jk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Lokee85 (May 22, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> You named your spider Misery?
> Of course she misbehaves!
> Jk


I definitely think I set myself up on that one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (May 22, 2018)

I named my T stirmi Mini me. Am I screwed?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 27, 2018)

My 5/8” L. Parahybana sling ran halfway up my 8” tweezers when I was removing excess moss.

I thought she had been distracted by a cricket enough to do some rearranging.

I grabbed the tweezers by the business end, spun them so if she kept in that direction she would end up back in her enclosure.

No, she turned back around and ran onto my hand.

I grabbed a paintbrush to get her to change direction and run down my fingers and back into her enclosure, did she?

No, she ran to the other side of my hand, and when I spun my hand around she was on my index finger still facing me, and I’m pretty sure she tried to bite me.

I kept trying to get her to turn around so I could poke her big fat butt with the brush, but she is a stubborn critter.

I think I may have flicked her into the enclosure, more than coaxed her with the paintbrush, but I finally got her in there.

She is fast, for being a slow terrestrial.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Whitelightning777 (May 27, 2018)

Silly!!

There's no such thing as a slow tarantula but they can move slowly on occasion.  How frequently they choose to step on the gas pedal varies wildly from species to species and even from one individual to another.

Basically, leg span probably determines the top speed more then any other factor, in my opinion.

I don't tong feed any of my terrestrials for that very reason. Just drop the feeder next to the T from a few inches up. They'll feel the bounce. Check back in a day to make sure the feeder is gone.


----------



## Michael bradley (May 27, 2018)

Lokee85 said:


> Right? This is me when opening my B. hamorii's enclosure before I upgraded her: "Ok now, Misery, we're not gonna have any problems today, you and me. You're going to sit there and be chill and I'm going to give you a nice mealworm/cricket as a reward, ok?"
> *Opens the enclosure and she tries to walk out*
> "Ok brat, listen here...."


Haha I’m the exact same with mine  my gbb is the complete opposite to my hamorii, as in she is good as gold which in theory is the wrong way round lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Whitelightning777 (May 27, 2018)

Any T is manageable if you have a plan.  Chilling the most "exuberant" ones to 60 degrees or so helps in most cases as does common sense.  In both cases, no cooling was necessary.


----------



## Mini8leggedfreak (May 27, 2018)

Not sure if it was mentioned but I’ve read about T’s acting a little different after a moult.
I’ve got 2 euathlus parvulus that are skittish now after their last molt. Smaller spiders are a little more skittish too maybe that’s part of it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## ispectechular (May 27, 2018)

Fade said:


> Thanks for the replies.  Yeah, I know all tarantulas have their own personalities.  I never got in the hobby to handle them either.  @Venom1080 are you sure that would be a feeding response.  I guess it could be but she is usually gentle when she attacks her prey.
> 
> Any suggestions going forward with maintenance(feeding, watering, and eventually the one and only transfer into a bigger tank)?
> Thanks again everyone.  I know I most likely just overeacted and didn't expect it.
> ...


I agree that it was a feeding response. When I first stared, I had a G. Rosea  do that once. Found out that I should have been feeding a little more often but not worry because it was a feeding response. I held it a few times after that and never had an issue. Dont let it freak you out. No one was hurt, just misunderstanding of the spiders reaction.


----------



## MikeofBorg (May 28, 2018)

It was a feeding reaction.  It is probably hungry.  My Aphonopelma chalcodes 5 inch+ female does that sometimes when she is hungry. After she realizes it isn't food she is chill and able to be handled after a good meal.  I have sub adult male Avicularia avicularia that is afraid of tongs unless a cricket is on them.  Bare tongs he runs and squirts poop.  He is fine with a paint brush.  Very docile and calm spider, not a single threat pose, just poo squirting if I bump him while taking out cricket and roach balls.  The A. avicularia are quick though, they go from 0-200 in a microsecond.  They almost seem to teleport they are so fast.  It is amazing watching him run down a cricket or roach that gets near his web.

My other two Ts are B. hamorii 1/2 inch sling and an A. seemanni which is in pre molt and a pet hole, its just over 3 inches in leg span.  This will be its first molt for me, whenever it decides to do it.  Its been in its burrow 3 months now. It made it right against the glass so I can see it grooming and moving around inside the burrow, so I know its alive and well.  Both of them are unsexed, the B. hamorii is too small and the A. seemanni has yet to molt in my care.  I've had the A. seemanni 7 months, A. avicularia 1 year, A. chalcodes 1 month and the B. hamorii 2 months.


----------



## Andrea82 (May 28, 2018)

@Fade how are you doing? Still a bit shocked or are you getting more comfortable?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fade (Jun 17, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> @Fade how are you doing? Still a bit shocked or are you getting more comfortable?


 I am doing good.  I just got startled is all.  Thanks for all the kind words.  I am still feeding her and giving her clean water regularly.  Soon I plan to house her in her adult display enclosure just still deciding which enclosure I want to go with. Not sure if I should go with a 5.5 gallon or 10 gallon with plexiglass lid drilled with holes, or exo terra breeding box, or shoe box from container store.


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jun 18, 2018)

Terra Blue professional enclosures with the reptilock are affordable and built like a battleship.

ExoTerra and ZooMed also make nice display enclosures.  Make sure that you have great visibility and something to keep kids, cats and other miscellaneous critters out.

Tarantulas are meant to be seen in captivity. That's the point but don't forget to put in a generously sized hide.

Oh, & don't play tongs of war with your tarantula!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 18, 2018)

@Whitelightning777 I googled that and can't find anything


----------



## Andrea82 (Jun 18, 2018)

Fade said:


> I am doing good.  I just got startled is all.  Thanks for all the kind words.  I am still feeding her and giving her clean water regularly.  Soon I plan to house her in her adult display enclosure just still deciding which enclosure I want to go with. Not sure if I should go with a 5.5 gallon or 10 gallon with plexiglass lid drilled with holes, or exo terra breeding box, or shoe box from container store.


That's great to hear!
If you plan on buying more spiders, a breeding box or shoebox would be the way to go. If you keep it at one, a bit of a nice display would be preferable, I think. I would go with the 5,5 gallon with modified lid. Some nice plants and hide and waterdish will make it something nice to look at. 
Just make sure to put enough substrate in so there isn't a lot of room to climb.


----------



## Fade (Jun 18, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> That's great to hear!
> If you plan on buying more spiders, a breeding box or shoebox would be the way to go. If you keep it at one, a bit of a nice display would be preferable, I think. I would go with the 5,5 gallon with modified lid. Some nice plants and hide and waterdish will make it something nice to look at.
> Just make sure to put enough substrate in so there isn't a lot of room to climb.


 Thanks, I do plan to get some more.  I only want to use display enclosures though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngelDeVille (Jun 18, 2018)

Fade said:


> Thanks, I do plan to get some more.  I only want to use display enclosures though.


I'm keeping a sub 10 tatantula collection just because I want them for display. I'll have 4, 8"+ tarantulas out of the bunch I have now.

Only fancy enclosures for me!


----------



## Domxx (Jun 18, 2018)

Fade said:


> I got my curlhair almost 2 months ago.  It was an unsexed maybe 3-3 1/2 inch T.  She molted and I sexed her as a female.  She has been a really cool pet.  However recently, when feeding and replacing water I tried to touch her very gently with the tongs as she was on the side of the kritter keeper and very close to the top.  She immediately bit the tongs and bolted back down to the substrate.
> 
> This freaked me out a lot, I expected her to hopefully move down to the substrate.  Even if she felt threatened I would have expected hairs instead or maybe a threat posture.  She has only flicked hairs.  I do get how they are nearly blind and deaf so getting touched all of a sudden isn't fun.
> 
> ...


My advice would be to not touch the t when its up on the side like that as it probably got spooked and didnt feel grounded enough to protect itself, either that or it was a genuine feeding response, best way to check the temperament is to gently brush the back legs or abdomen (when its on the ground)  i wouldn't let that experience put you off, the only way you are at risk is if you put yourself at risk. Ts usually bolt after they strike realising that its not a tasty treat! My mexican red knee has been known to threat posture at me when i do tank maintenance from time to time and like yours they have a 'docile' reputation, i still love her to bits x

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LurkingUnderground (Jun 18, 2018)

boina said:


> Well, my advice would be: take a step back and reassess the situation. What has really happened?
> 
> You touched your spider with the tongs and it bit the tongs, then bolted back into the enclosure.
> 
> ...


Cats can do that too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

